# Weight loss meals/sleeve surgery in Mexico



## HomeCreek (Dec 30, 2021)

Since Dec 2019 I have lost 147lbs. Of course the majority of that was due to having sleeve surgery in Tijuana Mexico Dec 20 2019. But I also had to learn to eat healthy prior to and afterwards. On the 2 week pre op diet I lost almost 30 lbs. I ate 8oz lean protein a day and all the non starch vegetables I wanted. I used things like Skinny Girl dressing G Hughs sugar free etc bbq sauces. A sample of one thing I did was that Id buy a turkey breast. Actual breast not breast lunch meat. Id rotisserie it. Then cut it into my portions. One meal Id have 4 ounces of this meat with green beans and cauliflower with one of the dressings on the cauliflower. Believe it or not the jar Heinz gravy is zero everything. Another meal might be a mix of all 20 non starch veggies I like with my breast meat in it with one of about 20 different salad dressings I had for variety. You can also eat white meat chicken. Pork loin. The one that you buy the whole loin and have it sliced. There is a tiny bit of fat on it but you need some fat. White fish varieties and shrimp are also allowed. All of course without breading. I also drank 3 protein drinks a day. Sugar free jello and puddings. During this time I stayed stuffed and was never hungry. And if you did get hungry eat more of the starch free veggies. 

Well Dave if you can lose 30 pounds in 2 weeks then why not just do the diet? Well I know me. Im a food addict. People laugh. But food addiction is as real as alcohol cigs etc. It can be just as addictive. I had to be forced into portion control along with eating healthy. 

So I got the sleeve surgery because it works off restriction. It forced and still forces me to keep my portions under control. Myself my wife 2 cousins and 4 friends have all used the same doctor and we all are successful. I am in a support group online with others that went there. Zero complications. Zero health issues due to weight loss etc. Its safe and effective. Everyone I know that had bypass have one issue or another. Im far enough out I can eat anything I want. With restricted amounts. 

The private hospital we went to was the nicest cleanest hospital I have ever been in. The staff was amazing. We all paid 6k for air fare for 2 staying 4 days in a 5 star resort 2 in the hospital surgery meds etc. And that was taking a support person with you. If you do your research you can use a reputable place and be just as safe if not safer than in the states. Financing was an option through United Medical. My surgery cost me 98 bucks a month. I was taking 8 meds for blood pressure diabetes etc etc. Within one month of surgery I was off all of those. I had almost 150 in copays on those. So the surgery not only paid for itself and then some. But it got me healthy and gave me my life back.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

HomeCreek said:


> Since Dec 2019 I have lost 147lbs. Of course the majority of that was due to having sleeve surgery in Tijuana Mexico Dec 20 2019. But I also had to learn to eat healthy prior to and afterwards. On the 2 week pre op diet I lost almost 30 lbs. I ate 8oz lean protein a day and all the non starch vegetables I wanted. I used things like Skinny Girl dressing G Hughs sugar free etc bbq sauces. A sample of one thing I did was that Id buy a turkey breast. Actual breast not breast lunch meat. Id rotisserie it. Then cut it into my portions. One meal Id have 4 ounces of this meat with green beans and cauliflower with one of the dressings on the cauliflower. Believe it or not the jar Heinz gravy is zero everything. Another meal might be a mix of all 20 non starch veggies I like with my breast meat in it with one of about 20 different salad dressings I had for variety. You can also eat white meat chicken. Pork loin. The one that you buy the whole loin and have it sliced. There is a tiny bit of fat on it but you need some fat. White fish varieties and shrimp are also allowed. All of course without breading. I also drank 3 protein drinks a day. Sugar free jello and puddings. During this time I stayed stuffed and was never hungry. And if you did get hungry eat more of the starch free veggies.
> 
> Well Dave if you can lose 30 pounds in 2 weeks then why not just do the diet? Well I know me. Im a food addict. People laugh. But food addiction is as real as alcohol cigs etc. It can be just as addictive. I had to be forced into portion control along with eating healthy.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your weight loss,that is amazing!!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

That is encouraging!!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

You have done well and I am impressed!

And, yeah, I think that a lot of us understand that food addiction is real. (sigh). It would be easier to lose weight if that was not true


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

I've struggled with food since I quit smoking. And then a few months later when I stopped drinking as well I REALLY began to eat my feelings. Ugh.
Fortunately, I am still not very much overweight but I just drive myself crazy sometimes with these urges to eat!
Surgery actually isn't something I had considered before, but would consider the idea if it helps change my habits.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Good for you.

My father in-law had that surgery four times. Through hard work and perseverance he managed to overcome it. He is a fat slob, and likes it that way. I read the menu they had him eating before the surgery, and I figured that if you followed the diet you wouldn't need the surgery.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Congratulations on your successful behavior modifications. 

Biggest problem with food addiction is that we can't give up food. You can give up booze, pills, smokes... but not food.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Pony said:


> Congratulations on your successful behavior modifications.
> 
> Biggest problem with food addiction is that we can't give up food. You can give up booze, pills, smokes... but not food.


You forgot coffee. We can’t give up coffee


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

67drake said:


> You forgot coffee. We can’t give up coffee


why in the world would anyone give up coffee?


----------



## corradoutah (5 mo ago)

This is really encouraging, and I hope you will keep the result for a long period. Remember you must follow the diet and gym sessions on the proper schedule to keep the result in the proper place. My friend did the same but not so global surgery, and he approached the professional Liposuction New Jersey that helped him get off his fat areas. But the same problem appeared after 2 months without proper diet and because he was too lazy to go to the gym. It would be interesting if you would share your experience dealing with your weight problem 6 months/1 year after the surgery. Thank you for your reply in advance!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

HomeCreek said:


> Since Dec 2019 I have lost 147lbs. Of course the majority of that was due to having sleeve surgery in Tijuana Mexico Dec 20 2019. But I also had to learn to eat healthy prior to and afterwards. On the 2 week pre op diet I lost almost 30 lbs. I ate 8oz lean protein a day and all the non starch vegetables I wanted. I used things like Skinny Girl dressing G Hughs sugar free etc bbq sauces. A sample of one thing I did was that Id buy a turkey breast. Actual breast not breast lunch meat. Id rotisserie it. Then cut it into my portions. One meal Id have 4 ounces of this meat with green beans and cauliflower with one of the dressings on the cauliflower. Believe it or not the jar Heinz gravy is zero everything. Another meal might be a mix of all 20 non starch veggies I like with my breast meat in it with one of about 20 different salad dressings I had for variety. You can also eat white meat chicken. Pork loin. The one that you buy the whole loin and have it sliced. There is a tiny bit of fat on it but you need some fat. White fish varieties and shrimp are also allowed. All of course without breading. I also drank 3 protein drinks a day. Sugar free jello and puddings. During this time I stayed stuffed and was never hungry. And if you did get hungry eat more of the starch free veggies.
> 
> Well Dave if you can lose 30 pounds in 2 weeks then why not just do the diet? Well I know me. Im a food addict. People laugh. But food addiction is as real as alcohol cigs etc. It can be just as addictive. I had to be forced into portion control along with eating healthy.
> 
> ...


Would you mind sharing the name if the Dr and facility that you used? 
I'm a Permanent resident of Mexico and very comfortable with traveling inside of Mexico. I'm here now in fact.
My ex badly needs this surgery. I've been looking at facilities in Tijuana but the thing I haven't found is a recommendation that I trust! I'm sure a lot of the ones on the websites are fake. 

Isn't medical care in Mexico wonderful?! I've had to suffer through multiple surgeries in the US over the last 2 years. I wish I could get all my care in Mexico.


----------



## HomeCreek (Dec 30, 2021)

Theres another dr by an almost identical name but this is the one me my wife and friends used. This dr at this link

Elias Ortiz & Company - Mexico Weight Loss Specialists


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so glad things are going well for you. I'm also glad you understand the surgery is just a tool and the real work long term remains in food selection and portion control. My daughter in law had the surgery a year ago and did loose good at first but has now stopped losing and if anything, is putting weight back on. I also notice she is eating sweets again and avoids exercise. But, she would never listen to me. It would just make her mad so I stand back and watch a train wreck in slow motion. 

I had gastric by pass 30 years ago, back when it was fairly new. I too thought it was the cure and was glad I could continue to eat McDonald breakfast sandwich and candy and lose weight. That is until I no longer lost weight and over the years put most of it, but not all, back on. I now follow a whole foods mostly plant based diet and never, but never, touch sugar (not counting fruit as it does not affect me the same). I am now at a normal weight and have avoided all those horrible diseases that were coming upon me. It can be done but it is hard work. So worth it though.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Doesn't ANYONE have the critical thinking skills to analyze this statement: "On the 2 week pre op diet I lost almost 30 lbs."


----------



## HomeCreek (Dec 30, 2021)

Vjk said:


> Doesn't ANYONE have the critical thinking skills to analyze this statement: "On the 2 week pre op diet I lost almost 30 lbs."


I think that you are reading way too much into it. Its a extremely restrictive diet whos whole purpose is to lose fat on the liver to prepare for surgery and is not something you would want to do long term as it will not bode well for you. 

Im three years out and I dropped a 159 lbs total and have built back 37 lbs of muscle and I am still down 122 lbs. The preop would not have done that long term


----------

